
Dominate Calculus with a Few Easy Tricks - MichaelAO
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/dominate-calculus-with-a-few-easy-tricks/
======
coreyp_1
disable javascript to get past the adblocker wall.

~~~
lightlyused
I opt for just not going to wired any more. Until the sites realize that
serving off site content is bad, just don't support them.

------
jpl56
ctrl-A to select all copy - paste to Word read realize you've been click-
baited hope for a "hide contents from wire.com" function in HN.

~~~
jpl56
ctrl-A to select all ; copy - paste to Word ; read ; realize you've been
click-baited ; hope for a "hide contents from wire.com" function in HN.

(sorry, linefeeds disappeared)

